# For my sister



## Maggie3fan (Jul 19, 2021)

I keep forgetting I took these for you....


I trimmed the heck out of itlast year before it did it's winter rot and this year it came beck so healthy...5 feet the biggest leaf...


----------



## method89 (Jul 19, 2021)

It's awesome but what is it?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2021)

It's a giant rhubarb. I want one real bad, but I think it's too hot and dry here.


----------



## Ink (Jul 19, 2021)

Is that the rhubarb from last year pictures? So big


----------



## wellington (Jul 19, 2021)

Rhubarb, like regular rhubarb that you eat? OMG, That is ginormous. I love rhubarb.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 19, 2021)

No, it's not edible. It's a Giant African Rhubarb. Lives on the edges of swamps. I have to water it daily Spring and Summer. The biggest leaf recorded is 8 feet, I grew a 6' one. I want a big leaf and to cement it and make it a bird bath. The leaves are rough, thick and tough...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 19, 2021)

Ink said:


> Is that the rhubarb from last year pictures? So big


Yep


----------



## method89 (Jul 19, 2021)

I must have one!!


----------



## wellington (Jul 19, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> No, it's not edible. It's a Giant African Rhubarb. Lives on the edges of swamps. I have to water it daily Spring and Summer. The biggest leaf recorded is 8 feet, I grew a 6' one. I want a big leaf and to cement it and make it a bird bath. The leaves are rough, thick and tough...


That's cool, but man I was thinking of all the stuff i could bake if i had one lol. You could make a small pond out of one.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 19, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> No, it's not edible. It's a Giant African Rhubarb. Lives on the edges of swamps. I have to water it daily Spring and Summer. The biggest leaf recorded is 8 feet, I grew a 6' one. I want a big leaf and to cement it and make it a bird bath. The leaves are rough, thick and tough...


I printed instructions on how to make a bird bath like that from a sunflower leaf. But that plant would make an even better one. I've not found a sunflower leaf large enough around here.


----------

